# Beardless buck?



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a yearling lamancha buck that has grown no beard at all.Not even a few scraggly hairs I was thinking of showing him the future. Would it be a disqualification? I didnt see anything in the rule book. Anyone else heard or seen a buck with no beard?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I haven't seen a buck without a beard...but that shouldn't disqualify him. He might just take awhile to grow one...some mature slower than others. :thumb:


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you. He seems to mature slower than my other buck. Maybe its the family line. His sire was very dairy. He looks like he should have been a doe and his half sister shoulda been the buck. :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I have 2 yealing nubian bucks. The one has about 4 or 5vinches worth of beard. The one other has absolutely nothing yet. I figure sooner or later something will grow.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey come on y'all what's with all this hairy prejudice!... isn't a guy allowed to be clean shaven if he wants?! :laugh: 
M.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Miranda!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL!!!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've got a 2 year old Nubian buck and he has no beard. For showing the buck should be fully clipped anyways so they wouldn't know if he had a beard or not. The only bucks I've seen at shows with beards are usually your Swiss breeds or Nigerians and I think that is just because they look nicer with a big full beard.

On a side note, I have an Alpine doe who has a 6 inch long beard. That is only one years' worth of growth as she was clipped last year.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For showing Boers the beards are left on.


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

All the bucks I have seen at shows have full beards.. :chin: I think he looks good without the beard, his pen mate has more of a long goatee. My brothers toggenburg has a curly beard and an afro on his forehead. All the boys in my barn have a different style.  ...as do the does


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I have no opinion on this... but I should let you know I've thoroughly enjoyed reading the thread. Needed a smile today. Goat people are a different breed


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Im glad to be a goat person! I use to be one of the dairy cattle kids at my fair and hated it. Goat people are so much nicer and judges are not partial to someone because of their last name. My 4-H group is amazing. Everyone helps each other and works as a group. When I showed cows it was everyone for themselves. Goats and their people are worth having and knowing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hey come on y'all what's with all this hairy prejudice!... isn't a guy allowed to be clean shaven if he wants?! :laugh:
> M.


 :ROFL:


----------

